# Chateau Real by Drew Estate Belicoso Favorita Cigar Review - Weak Sister



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I really enjoy the Chateau Real line, and I've sampled about all of them. However, the weak sisters seem to be this one, the belicoso, and the peti...

Read the full review here: Chateau Real by Drew Estate Belicoso Favorita Cigar Review - Weak Sister


----------

